

todombo.com - todo dashboard with widgets instead of todo lists - ivanbokii

Hi Everyone.<p>I want to describe an idea of todo dashboard. Everyone knows about todo websites like rememberthemilk.com, todoist.com and others. In our opinion, this approach lacks expressiveness, and it would be great if you could write down something like "Meet Bob at 8pm" and system understands who Bob is and that 8pm is actually 20:00.<p>This brings us to the idea of widgets - cards that represent different types of tasks like meetings, deadlines, notes, bookmarks etc. and dashboard on which these widgets can be placed.<p>Depending on a task type widget has different representations and functionality, but the main point is to show user information about his tasks not in plain text.<p>We have created a prototype of the application - todombo.com.<p>Our current version supports only one type of widgets - simple cards with title and description. Any feedback would help us a lot since we don't understand whether this idea makes sense to other people or not.<p>Thank You.
======
bkyan
How does this work? All I see is your logo, a bunch of clouds that move around
when I move the mouse around, and a couple of social buttons. Clicking on the
clouds doesn't seem to have any effect... (I am using Chrome on WinXP.)

~~~
ivanbokii
Those two buttons are actually login buttons. You can login with your facebook
or google accounts. It is probably not clear enough =(. Sorry for the
confusion and thanks for the comment.

